# Grub2 Hintergundbild ändern



## geforceeee (8. August 2010)

*Grub2 Hintergundbild ändern*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne von Grub2 das Hintergrundbild ändern. Dazu habe ich folgende Seite zur Hilfe:

GRUB 2/Thema ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

Ich komme nun aber nicht weiter. Daher brauche ich eure Hilfe.

Ich habe das gewünscht Bild in grub_background.sh unbenannt. Vorher war es eine .png Datei. Danach habe ich wie beschrieben mit diesem Script:

sudo chmod +x /Pfad_zu/grub_background.sh
sudo mkdir /usr/share/desktop-base 
sudo cp -f /Pfad_zu/grub_background.sh /usr/share/desktop-base/

den Dateipfad angelegt. Darin befindet sich nun tatsächlich die .sh Datei.

Zum Schluss habe ich die etc/default/grub um die Zeile erweitert:

export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="usr/share/desktop-base/grub_background.sh"  

Dann habe ich mit sudo update-grub grub aktualisert, doch es hat sich nichts geändert. Ich bin ein totaler Neuling in Linux. Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## mattinator (8. August 2010)

*AW: Grub2 Hintergundbild ändern*

Scheinbar hast Du in der Konfigurationszeile:



> export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="usr/share/desktop-base/grub_background.sh"


nur den führenden Slash vergessen, also:



> export GRUB_MENU_PICTURE="*/*usr/share/desktop-base/grub_background.sh"


----------



## geforceeee (9. August 2010)

*AW: Grub2 Hintergundbild ändern*

Nein, daran liegt es anscheinend nicht, denn ich bekomme diesen Fehler:

etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme: Zeile 8: source: /usr/share/desktop-base/grub_background.sh: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.

Ich frage mich, was die Unbenennung in "grub_background.sh" und das Anlegen dieses Verzeichnis /usr/share/desktop-base soll, wenn die Datei auch im .png Format vorhanden sein kann? 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Bis dann
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Bauer87 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Grub2 Hintergundbild ändern*

Gehört das neue Shellskript denn auch dem richtigen Nutzer? Es darf ja nicht jeder Hinz&Kunz auf alle Systemdateien zugreifen – dafür ist der root da.


----------



## geforceeee (9. August 2010)

*AW: Grub2 Hintergundbild ändern*

Ja...ich habs aber gerade hinbekommen! Super, es funktioniert. Noch eine letzte Frage.  Kann man in Grub2 auch fett schreiben?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------

